# Aged 39 Clomid diary



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Aged 39. 
Been trying for 9 months. 
Cautious of age so I saw a private GP yesterday. 
Been referred to clinic for IVF on NHS but need to get in the queue now so hence the referral. Our hospital policy cuts off NHS at age 40
Paid privately seemed to help get in the NHS queue
Prescribed Clomid 100mg daily from Day 3. 
Taken at 7pm yesterday to help side effects 

Will report back soon on any side effects if known.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck and welcome to the clomid journey.

I too am 39, 40 in August and have unfortunately missed the NHS IVF deadline in my area (6 months prior to 40th birthday  )

I am about to start my 5th and 2nd to last round of clomid, if my 6 don't work, then I have to go private  

Very best of luck


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Did you get any side effects?

Are you having tests also? I'm waiting to see a Dr at the hospital. I'm not sure if there will be tests alongside the Clomid  I am hoping so. 

I wasn't aware of the 6month prior to 40yr policy.  

I'm feeling very bloated today and tender stomach. 

Otherwise ok


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

No side effects hun, just got a bit hot but not unbearable. I didn't have monitoring at all with my 1st 3 rounds, but I asked for it with the rest as I'm only getting 6 rounds in total then I will be looking at IVF. 

My consultant has always indicated that IVF would be my best shot as I am nearing the big 40!!!

I just wanted to give the clomid a chance as it is free!!!

The IVF rule may just be my hospital, each hospital has its own rules, so long as they are within the guidelines set out by the government. Which is a massive bummer, cos I know ladies who have turned 40 and have got at least 1 round of IVF on the NHS.

We can afford it if we need to, but it is more the pressure that goes with it that I was hoping to avoid  

Good luck on you journey. The ladies on here are a great help. Keep chatting x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

Same here, no tests, just a 'try this as its you best first shot given your age' 

We are prepared to pay too but it was my consultant that suggested getting onthe NHS list first. I've no idea how long consultation to ivf takes on average  Have you?

No side effects today.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

No hun, no idea at all about IVF. 

It's good your doc was willing to get you on the list though eh?

I've started my 5th round today, no side effects as yet, but I have been mega busy all day, so doubt I would have noticed lol.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Day 4 of Clomid. Dull period pain aches still in the ovary area of course. 

I've also taken healthy steps to my diets. Boyfriend also on Wellman vitamins and minerals as well as moving to boxers.  

Advice given was sex every other day thought cycle to keep sperm fresh. That's a change taken too.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Clomid Day 5. Cycle Day 8 - quite sore period type pains that lasted a few hours.  Wearing off now. 

Otherwise I feel fine.


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Hi.
Good luck with it. I'm just about to start my third cycle of clomid today. I got my AF yesterday on day 26 of my cycle. I'm on 50mg. will be doing a 21 day blood test this month. Was really hoping I wouldn't have to, but hey ho.
Unfortunately, I'm not eligible for IVF on the NHS because hubby has 3 children already... and they live with me.

I got side affects on both my cycles from headaches to hot flushes and ovulation pain.... but loads of people don't seem to..


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I jinxed myself cos this cycle I have had ovary twinges and a dreadful mood on  

I'm day 6 today, took my last pills this morning, scan on Mon  

Mandy, I too got my last AF on day 26, I thought it was quite early but it was 15 days after my trigger shot so I guess that is about right eh?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Today I got an appointment through for my first NHS hospital appointment. In 29 days time. Pretty good I thought.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Curly, has your GP been prescribing your clomid then? I thought it had to be a gynae doc?? I've got my next appointment around then too. I'm not feeling great about mine though cos think he's going to say IVF for definite now


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Opk tested positive tonight after a negative test this morning

This is Day 14 

Normal cycles are 26 days.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Spudlin - private consultant gave me clomid


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Day 14. Think I'm ovulating. Absolutely awful pains in ovary areas. Sitting down quickly hurts. Feels like painful  wind or day 1 of a period. Bloated again too. 

Anyone experienced these feelings after clomid around ovulation?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Day 21 - as prescribed I started Cyclofest today. 400mg twice daily. 

Period due in 5 days so tick tock


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Not sure whether to start a new thread on this, but i'm on day 15 now of my third cycle on clomid. I've been getting really bad ovulation pains (well what I think are ovulation pains) But I also seem to get really constipated around ovulation time. Anyone find that? 

I'll have a blood test on Monday on day 21 and then I don't have any more clomid. My next appointment is not till late Sep so not sure whether I'll get clomid again or not... Or if they put it up etc as I'm on 50mg.

I also provisionally booked at the Zita West clinic. Will cost 250-300 pounds and I've always said I'm not sure whether I would even consider paying for IVF so not sure why I've booked it!!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Day 29 - Clomid has lengthened my cycle by 3 days so far and still no sign of period.  I took a pregnancy test on day 26 which showed a negative result. A big part of my hope that its still too early to test. Is it? Or should I take it as red and not get my hopes up?

I'm continuing with cyclogest as prescribed.


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Any news curlygirl?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Day 36 still no sign of my period. 

I'm a previously regular cycle day 26 so this is a long one. 

Took a pregnancy test three days ago. Negative. 

All very odd. Could the test be a false positive? I know it's highly unlikely but I can't help but hope a little


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

You hang onto that hope, I know how you feel though. 

Before I was having scans and trigger shot with my clomid, I was not having AF (only once on round 2) and I was stuck in limbo   

You almost will yourself to be pregnant or not, just an answer is all you want  

I have to admit I was always a little apprehensive about starting my next round without AF, just in case there was a slight chance I was preg. It really can drive you  

Big hugs coming your way


----------



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi ladies, was just reading this thread and wondered what cyclone set was? I've never heard of this and wondered whether it is something I should be considering?


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Period today so cycle lasted an additional 10 days. 

Boyfriend away D7-D15 so annoyingly ill miss a month. 

Consultant replied to my email today and advised I do miss a month of Clomid as it'll be wasted. 

Lets hope for a delay to ovulation and a natural drug free conception this month!  

Chat soon x


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

I got my AF on Sunday night/Monday morning... 
Feeling down and I don't have my next lot of clomid...


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Round 2 just completed. No symptoms what so ever this time. Very odd. 

Scan,bloods,semen, clamydia tests all this month in prep for Ivf screening. 

Should my other half come to the scan? Is there a need?


----------

